# leftover Mag tubes?



## Bushman5 (Oct 25, 2007)

say, all you custom builders that cut down Mags...what are the chances of you threading the other end of the battery tube (thats not being used) , slapping a cap into it and selling it as a HUGE storage capsule for us EDC gear nuts? 
 :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## weedle256 (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a great idea!

I've actually done this... I made a spares carrior out of my left overs 

The problem is having enough tail caps or making them. For me, most Mags I've cut up, I used the tail cap as part of the light.

I guess real question is, how much would worth to you for a C or D capsule that is 2 to 4 inches long?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2007)

Or, how about threading the end so you have a tube extension. Would be nice to slap on an extension to make a 2D into a 3D or something similar.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 26, 2007)

weedle256 said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> I've actually done this... I made a spares carrior out of my left overs
> 
> ...



price wise i dunno...meybe if there was enough demand for an uber cool capsule....i dunno.

I would like one or two though....they would make the ultimate EDC survival kit contianer.....


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem is you need to ultimately have 2 tailcaps. Just the parts to make one tube with 2 tailcaps is going to cost $35. Then for it to be cool looking you would need to cut + Re-thread both ends. You looking at like $75, but then I guess you could sell the heads and switches ETC to gain maybe $25 back. If someone wants one done send me a PM.

Mac


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 27, 2007)

yea after factoring in the cost of the tailcaps (i would want stainless steel...), it would be pretty pricy...  

however the old man did phone me up tonight and let me know he just got in 100' or so of 2" aluminum round stock in the shop, and new cuttng bits and boring bits.......... :naughty: 

stay tuned....


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 27, 2007)

UPDATE!!! this can be done for a lot less $$$  

one only needs to buy 2 tailcaps from http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.691/.f at $4.50 each (or any store selling replacement maglite tailcaps) , and have someone thread one end of cut down leftover Mag "D" battery tube (the other end is already threaded)

cmacclel, what would you charge for a stock Mag "D" tube, threaded on one end (oppposite the stock threaded end) ? length of tube? 

:wave:


----------



## will (Oct 27, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> one only needs to buy 2 tailcaps from http://www.zbattery.com/s.nl/it.A/id.691/.f at $4.50 each (or any store selling replacement maglite tailcaps)



The description for this indicates for serial numbers not with a 'D'. These are the old style flashlights. The old and new have different part numbers. ( no D 200-038, with a D 201-191 ) I do not know what the differecnce is..


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 27, 2007)

im not sure what the difference is either...i have maglites from 10 years ago and the tailcaps from my new 2007 ones swap just fine... :shrug:


----------



## Mash (Oct 28, 2007)

Why two caps? Cant a flat plate be welded (or howver you join aluminium) to shut the unthreaded end? It might be cool to have two, but I doubt you would need acces to a 3 inch tube from both ends! ;-)


----------



## will (Oct 28, 2007)

OR 

a solid end cap can be pressed in. This requires some close tolerances, but it is fairly easy to do. You would need a full size lathe to do this ( I have a mini-lathe ). I have done a number of press in items with the mini-mags and have had no problems.

The third from the left is pressed in tube to make a 3AA mini-mag. I combined 2 red minis.


----------



## Light_Mule (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got two three and four d Mags that I was wondering what to do with. I would gladly trade the parts for some press in caps of good quality or even pay cash. Let me know.

Mule


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a mini-lathe, and I can easily work with the sizes needed for a Mag D-cell plug. I'd end up using my drill press as an arbor press to force the plug into place, but it's sturdy enough for that.


Daniel


----------



## will (Oct 28, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> I have a mini-lathe, and I can easily work with the sizes needed for a Mag D-cell plug. I'd end up using my drill press as an arbor press to force the plug into place, but it's sturdy enough for that.
> 
> 
> Daniel




I have a metal vise and woodworking vise - I usually use one of those to press fit. The drill press will work as well.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 28, 2007)

On the subject of presses; 

I've used vices, drill presses, C-clamps, vice-grips, channel lock pliers and hammers to "press" parts together. I guess I've used arbor presses for that too. C-clamps can exert an amazing amount of pressure and are easy to carry to the work.

The drill press is simply convenient, since it's right next to the workbench and is a big sucker. My arbor press is too small for pressing a Maglight endcap into place.

Daniel


----------



## will (Oct 28, 2007)

and - when all else fails - a hammer and a wooden block...


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 28, 2007)

Mash said:


> Why two caps? Cant a flat plate be welded (or howver you join aluminium) to shut the unthreaded end? It might be cool to have two, but I doubt you would need acces to a 3 inch tube from both ends! ;-)



I guess it all depends how you want it to look. Welded bare aluminum and an Anodized body? 


Mac


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 28, 2007)

^ ah just polish the cap! 

I'm really liking the idea of press in caps
how about something like this, but with DOUBLE "O" ring seal? 







:naughty::naughty:


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 29, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> ^ ah just polish the cap!
> 
> I'm really liking the idea of press in caps
> how about something like this, but with DOUBLE "O" ring seal?
> ...



Thats like a $20 piece pictured. To spin that manually would take 2 hours 


Mac


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 29, 2007)

:thinking: why so long? i turned (for an unrelated project) a bigger one (1.75" diameter x 1.5" long ) with twin O ring grooves in about 20 minutes (blank , without polishing and NO knurling mind you.........is that what takes up the time? (i've never knurled) 

EDIT: never mind, you said you had a mini lathe - the time makes sense now....i was using one of the industrial 230v, 6.5 HP floor mounted behemoths in the old mans shop, with a carbide bit on the hand feed  chips a flying......

If i can just pry some of his students away from the row of lathes, i could prolly turn out a few of these.

I really need to learn how to thread now.......


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 29, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> :thinking: why so long? i turned (for an unrelated project) a bigger one (1.75" diameter x 1.5" long ) with twin O ring grooves in about 20 minutes (blank , without polishing and NO knurling mind you.........is that what takes up the time? (i've never knurled)
> 
> EDIT: never mind, you said you had a mini lathe - the time makes sense now....i was using one of the industrial 230v, 6.5 HP floor mounted behemoths in the old mans shop, with a carbide bit on the hand feed  chips a flying......
> 
> ...




The 2 hours was referring to the exact plug pictured with knurling and lanyard hole.

I'm not on a mini lathe either 


Mac


----------



## will (Oct 29, 2007)

If the end cap is pressed in - there is no need for 'O' rings. For pressed in pieces, I think that the guide line is that the length of the pressed in area is 1/2 the diameter. This would make a 2 inch diameter plug that would have the pressed in length of 1 inch.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW cmacclel, that pic above, is that one of your creations? I cant remember where i got that pic...if its yours credit is due, thank you!


----------



## Westy (Oct 30, 2007)

*if Bling's not always king*

I'm not sure what the EDC stand for (only been on here and aware of this site for a few days now, great place guys!)

If bling's not king why not simply epoxy a simple plug (ie. HDPE or many other choices) into the parted/non-threaded end. Wouldn't have to be epoxy/appropriate silicone/solubond 1120 (wicked stuff/phone them and ask for free sample....). etc.

Just a thought. Now I'd like some spare cut tubes and end caps now that I've got this cool sealed tube concept in my emergency kit thinking mode...


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 30, 2007)

EDC = Every Day Carry, basically gear we carry everyday. 

by the way.....this the Westy with the fly rod Westy, from vancouver? :devil:


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 30, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> BTW cmacclel, that pic above, is that one of your creations? I cant remember where i got that pic...if its yours credit is due, thank you!



Thats was not my picture but is a picture of the rear plug for a WiseLed tactical light.

Mac


----------



## BryGuy (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a good idea, if length is half the diameter, what tolerances do you use for a pressed fit? Have a few tubes to do this to and was wondering do you go a couple thousandths over or under? Right on?


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 30, 2007)

BryGuy said:


> This is a good idea, if length is half the diameter, what tolerances do you use for a pressed fit? Have a few tubes to do this to and was wondering do you go a couple thousandths over or under? Right on?




Press fits are usually 0.002 over.

Mac


----------



## will (Oct 30, 2007)

I generally go less than .001 (around .0004) I found that pressing into a part that has been anodized with more than that will cause crazing in the anodize where the parts are pressed together.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 30, 2007)

cmacclel, i think i figured out the time differences in both our lathing times....i'm using a very soft aluminum stock i got from the scrapyard........not sure of the numbers on it but it compresses (dents) quite easily when dropped on the ground. I can gouge it readily with a small nail...

the stock my father has in the shop is much harder, i'm going to lathe/bore some tubes from that stock instead...


----------

